# Pickle Recipes



## AndrewFromSoCal (Oct 8, 2010)

I poked around a bit on here, but i'll admit, not too hard. I was wondering if anyone had any tried and true recipes for pickling spices? Found a few recipes online, but I was wondering if anyone had any that they had already tried. Thanks!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What kind of Pickle Recipes you looking for? Dill or Bread and Butter ... What do you have in mind?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

AndrewFromSoCal said:


> I poked around a bit on here, but i'll admit, not too hard. I was wondering if anyone had any tried and true recipes for pickling spices? Found a few recipes online, but I was wondering if anyone had any that they had already tried. Thanks!


As with anything you cook the recipes are always changing until you find that perfect flavor, and is this perfect, or do I need something different? I have been a cook my entire life, and like a seasoned musician I never play the same song the same way twice. I have tried several of these Canning Recipes


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

*Andi said:


> What kind of Pickle Recipes you looking for? Dill or Bread and Butter ... What do you have in mind?


I'm looking for some good pickle recipes too. I like a nice flavorful, vinegary dill pickle while my DW likes sweet ones and gherkins. I've tried in the past however they did not come out that good but I think that was more the recipes that I used more than anything else.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

No pickles--- but these are delicious for those squash everyone has too many of each year:
Pickled Squash
Combine 9 cups of sliced squash, 2 chopped or sliced onions, and one chopped or sliced green pepper; add 1/3 cup salt and cover in water for 2 hours.
Drain.
Boil 2 1/2 cups a/c vinegar, 2 1/2 cups sugar, 1 tbsp turmeric, 1 tsp. celery seed, 2 tbsp. dry mustard or seed.
Add squash to boiling mixture or pack jars and add mixture
(whatever your procedural choice.... I pack jars and add mixture)

Heat lids, seal and hot water bath for 10 minutes.

This is delicious---you will probably not have enough canned when people start eating these...


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> No pickles--- but these are delicious for those squash everyone has too many of each year:
> Pickled Squash
> Combine 9 cups of sliced squash, 2 chopped or sliced onions, and one chopped or sliced green pepper; add 1/3 cup salt and cover in water for 2 hours.
> Drain.
> ...


Is this for zucchini squash? Can you use other types of squash?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

AndrewFromSoCal said:


> I poked around a bit on here, but i'll admit, not too hard. I was wondering if anyone had any tried and true recipes for pickling spices? Found a few recipes online, but I was wondering if anyone had any that they had already tried. Thanks!


Pickling Spice

Cracked Allspice
Bay Leaf
Cardamon
Clove
Corrander
Ginger (optional)
Mustard Seed
Cinamon Stick

These spices are the main ingredients that are in the commercial pickling spice. I never thought to measure the individual amounts as I know about how much to add for our tastes.

The ingredients can be course ground, finely ground or left whole when added to the pickle jars. It can be used in sweet or sour pickles.

You can also add the spices to your vinegar and store on the shelf until you are ready to make the pickles or just use the spiced vinegar for what ever purpose you choose.


----------

